# Freshwater trout cooking.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

There are several ways to cook fresh caught trout. Use your favorite. While looking at recipe sites on baking/grilling foil wrapped fish one thing kept popping up front and center. Most all recipes said spray the alum. foil with cooking spray to keep the skin from sticking. BS!!!!!!. Skin on fried and floured trout is crisp and okay. But, I don't want slimey skin that has small scales left on my grilled fish. 12"/15" fish wrapped in foil on a grill will cook at 5/6 minutes each side for the smaller ones and 7/9 minutes for the bigger ones. And when unsprayed, the skin will stick to the foil and come off slicker than a ribbon still hooked to the foil. No mess forking the skin off cause there ain't none. Don't necessarily believe everything a recipe says jest because some celeb writ it that probably ain't never caught one in their life.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

When you think on it....it makes perfect sense...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Mike, I put up an answer to what I found on the packet question. Nothing, so I canned the packet. On the original thread.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

wdbrand said:


> Mike, I put up an answer to what I found on the packet question. Nothing, so I canned the packet. On the original thread.


got it...


----------

